# When did Rsx go ?



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I know it was on the cards but have only just noticed, is it archived anywhere ?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

It merged with "Other Marques"

..or was it a Takeover? :wink:


----------

